# 58% of sub-prime loans in arrears over 90 days



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2014)

This information was given by Minister Noonan in response to a Dáil question by Michael McGrath 

http://www.kildarestreet.com/wrans/?id=2014-01-21a.185

*Primary Dwelling Mortgages 

*

Number of Accounts| 17,807 |
Estimated number of homes| 15,000| See below
Total value |€3.3bn 
In arrears over 90 days |€1.9bn|58% For the main banks, there are around 1.2 accounts per home. I assume it's the same for the sub-prime lenders. 

*Buy to lets *



Number of Accounts| 659 |
Total value |€132m 
In arrears over 90 days |€50m|38% It's odd that the arrears rate on buy to lets is lower than the  rate on home loans. 


*How do these compare with the non sub-prime lenders? 

*

|sub-prime| main banks| total 
Number of Accounts| 17,807 |750,329|768,136
Total value |€3.3bn |€105.2bn|€108.5bn
In arrears over 90 days |€1.9bn|€17bn|€18.9bn 
|58%|16%|17.5%


----------

